# Too big?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 2, 2007)

Would a ten gallon tank be too big for an ooths worth of giant asian nymphs? If so what should i use to substitute it.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2007)

In my opinion, I'd use it... as long as I can keep the fruit flies in.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats what I use for them. I cut a piece of mesh to fit over the top to keep fruit flies in and then set the screen lid over that. I glue the mesh down all around the edge except on one corner. Leave them all in there until they're about L3 and then you will be at a number that you can seperate them.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

It should be fine, but I've oticed that ff tend to not move after a while, so some nymphs may not have a chance of food. Up to you. You could make sure that each one gets at least one to eat, but....that's a lot.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2007)

Yen used flight-capable fruit flies one time and it worked quite well.


----------

